# Freshwater Barracuda



## DempseyDude

My Acestrorhynchus sp. Not sure witch one, but collected in Amazon River too :


----------



## DempseyDude

Few hours after first shots and arrival, getting colors, Fluorescent yellow+green ones.. AMAZING! and Sharp Teeth!


----------



## jan

Wrong forum though, but the Acestro looks awesome with a matching set of dental work. Freshwater cuda's are definately one of my favourite species.

How is his temperament?


----------



## DempseyDude

I dont thing is the wrong fórum, same PIRANHA Family, amazing isnt? He´s a lil nervous but for now i dont know just arrived to my tank..


----------



## GoJamieGo

Interesting looking fish.... Did his snout get chopped off or is it supposed to look like that?


----------



## DempseyDude

Just scrached from his trip, soon will be healed...


----------



## remyo

look,s great nice fish how big can the get ?????


----------



## DempseyDude

30 centímeters the adult size


----------



## mikebo22

cool


----------



## mashunter18

Pretty cool man


----------



## benJii

very nice. what size tank? i think you should order him a buddie or 6, as they do like to shoal. they can be very cool, but are a VERY skittish fish. good luck


----------



## Relik

yea i want 1 now! will a 30gal hold him?


----------



## cmsCheerFish

doubt a 30 gal would hold for long. but that is a sweet fish...


----------



## elTwitcho

DempseyDude said:


> same PIRANHA Family, amazing isnt?
> [snapback]1024692[/snapback]​


Piranha family?









Moved to non-piranha pics


----------



## Joga Bonito

DempseyDude said:


> I dont thing is the wrong fórum, same PIRANHA Family, amazing isnt? He´s a lil nervous but for now i dont know just arrived to my tank..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1024692[/snapback]​


----------



## Judazzz

henry 79 said:


> DempseyDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont thing is the wrong fórum, same PIRANHA Family, amazing isnt? He´s a lil nervous but for now i dont know just arrived to my tank..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1024692[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1025240[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Both Piranha's and Acestrorhynchus spp. are Characins, so before laughing at someone check wheter you have reason to laugh: these fish are indeed distant cousins (just like Neons and Hatchetfish) - quite embarrassing to make fun of someone without reason


----------



## JAC

Judazzz said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DempseyDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont thing is the wrong fórum, same PIRANHA Family, amazing isnt? He´s a lil nervous but for now i dont know just arrived to my tank..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1024692[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1025240[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both Piranha's and Acestrorhynchus spp. are Characins, so before laughing at someone check wheter you have reason to laugh: these fish are indeed distant cousins (just like Neons and Hatchetfish) - quite embarrassing to make fun of someone without reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1025348[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

 The worst kind of 0wnage there is, the self inflicted one







.

Nice fish dude, how big do those get?


----------



## 360

freshwater cudas rock...theyre so jumpy and aggressive...well, the ones ive seen anyway


----------



## DempseyDude

Oh yeah, same piranha family, and if you laght that´s because you dont know what you should about piranhas...









They get around 30, 35 cms...


----------



## elTwitcho

DempseyDude said:


> Oh yeah, same piranha family, and if you laght that´s because you dont know what you should about piranhas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They get around 30, 35 cms...
> [snapback]1025447[/snapback]​


Acestros are not piranhas, therefore they don't go in the piranha forums. If you think all characins are piranhas, then maybe you should be the one hitting the books before you come back to that topic again


----------



## janus

Stunning Cuda, watch the chompers!!


----------



## DempseyDude

I didnt say all characins are piranhas, but freshwater barracudas are from the same family... nevermind.. enjoy the fish..

isnt beautifull?


----------



## elTwitcho

beatiful indeed. What fish is that in the background of the first shot, exodon?


----------



## DempseyDude

LIve food, wild lambarís and tilápias, all babies...


----------



## acestro

Nice! Sorry I got to this late. Time to answer questions....

30 gal= no way

Scuffed up nose = usually from too short of a tank (hits the sides when it 'jumps')
If you just got him it's probably not from your tank

Family? Well, sort of. Same order. Characins include acestros and piranhas, no need to argue over split hairs here though...

The green is very nice. Looks to be from the microlepis strain. I had a pair like that that did very well for a long time. What's your set up (tank, decor, etc.)?


----------



## Fresh2salt

Cool looking fish


----------



## Puff

i saw some young ones (about 3-4 inches long) at big als the other week.

they were crazy. i went nuts when i saw them...because, according to my stoned mind...cudaz only existed in the sea, and in a potent car form.

i would only get them if i had a HUGE tank, and get a bunch. they would be amazing to see shoal.

FIrst guy: "man, my piranhas are so crazy..."

2nd guy: "no man...my shoal of BARACUDAS is crazier..."

i thought they got bigger than 30cm....


----------



## acestro

Puff said:


> i saw some young ones (about 3-4 inches long) at big als the other week.
> 
> they were crazy. i went nuts when i saw them...because, according to my stoned mind...cudaz only existed in the sea, and in a potent car form.
> 
> i would only get them if i had a HUGE tank, and get a bunch. they would be amazing to see shoal.
> 
> FIrst guy: "man, my piranhas are so crazy..."
> 
> 2nd guy: "no man...my shoal of BARACUDAS is crazier..."
> 
> i thought they got bigger than 30cm....
> [snapback]1026172[/snapback]​


They're not really barracudas, they are characins that are smaller but shaped like barracudas. They aren't aggressive either (unless you're a feeder).


----------



## DempseyDude

> ...unless your´re a feeder).


----------



## GreenMoray

DempseyDude said:


> ...unless your´re a feeder).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1026319[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

You think I could put one in a 55?


----------



## DempseyDude

Oh yeah... 55 gallon it´s fine


----------



## DempseyDude

NEW SHOTZ...


----------



## acestro

Looks like the nose is healing, nice job! I'd say a 55 wont be enough room down the road, but so far things look great!


----------



## DempseyDude

http://www.blueshark.com.br/fish/cachorro.mpg

Here is the Cuda exploding the fish into pieces


----------



## Avatar~God

Wow i like the looks of it, verry long and narrow


----------



## drewgotdat

have a couple of cudas, they only seem to go fo feeder and they eat ALOT!!!! i find myself feeding them 10 minows a day. i saw someone mention that they are very skittish mine were for the first week, now they dont care whats goin on around them!! i love these dman thangs. would like to know wha else go live with them that would make my tank more exciting?


----------



## King Oscar

lol nice video 
the ps try to get in but they couldn't


----------



## TRomP

He looks very good !

Are these actually common in aquaria? caus what i know of them (not alot) is that they spear throu the water wen hunting, wen its 25 cm it aint got much to spear in a tank.. but than again, all fish are used to big ass lakes and rivers (or even sea's







) Ah well, he looks very nice !

Gonna shut up now


----------



## acestro

drewgotdat said:


> have a couple of cudas, they only seem to go fo feeder and they eat ALOT!!!! i find myself feeding them 10 minows a day. i saw someone mention that they are very skittish mine were for the first week, now they dont care whats goin on around them!! i love these dman thangs. would like to know wha else go live with them that would make my tank more exciting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1038399[/snapback]​


Typically I'd say there's not a lot you want to mix with them. If you have the space, however, hujeta gars are a good addition. Most cichlids are bad choices, but , again, if you have a lot of room (100 gal or so, which is about the minimum for these fish full grown) the peaceful cichlids (angelfish, eartheaters, even temporalis) can be mixed with care.


----------



## acestro

That's a nice vid too (a lot of memory for such a short time though! ).
But I wouldn't mix them with piranha, no way. Every once in a while aces get confused at the end of a tank and panic; p's would go for that in a second!


----------



## acestro

Sorry for the triple post but I had to inform those intersted in this thread that I now have my article from TFH posted on line here. I just moved it to the informational threads, enjoy;

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=84904


----------



## DempseyDude

More pics... i loved your "Keeping Freshwater Barracudas article" You just Rocked dude!!!!!

Here, one more pic... You said "microlepis" type, i agree, looking at ur article i would say yes, what do you think?


----------



## huntx7

How many of these guys could I fit in a 150gal tank? Any websites on general information about them?


----------



## acestro

huntx7 said:


> How many of these guys could I fit in a 150gal tank? Any websites on general information about them?
> [snapback]1041012[/snapback]​


Again.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=84904

Good luck finding extra information. A lot of internet information is false, I've been correcting websites on their cuda identifications for the last couple of years.

For the 150, you can actually get a good number of cudas in it. It's more a matter of having a long enough tank for their 'darting' behavior (a tank of at least 5 feet is crucial). A nice school of 6-10 would work well in that tank.


----------



## acestro

DempseyDude said:


> More pics... i loved your "Keeping Freshwater Barracudas article" You just Rocked dude!!!!!
> 
> Here, one more pic... You said "microlepis" type, i agree, looking at ur article i would say yes, what do you think?
> [snapback]1040986[/snapback]​


Thanks! Again, the microlepis thing is a mess, but those slender guys without the "nose" of falcirostris and with that sort of "neon" stripe are most likely microlepis.


----------



## frankyo

I had one I spent twenty nine dollors and it jumped out my tank. man was I pissed off.


----------



## acestro

frankyo said:


> I had one I spent twenty nine dollors and it jumped out my tank. man was I pissed off.
> [snapback]1041268[/snapback]​


That is part of why I put my article up with the new points, one being to keep the tank covered. I've had some jumpers myself and the editors put a caption on the original article that said I had an open-topped aquarium (which I dont! ). They are incredible jumpers which usually ends badly


----------



## frankyo

ya it really sucked I had mine covered but left it open for a half an hour but thats what I get maybe next time I own one I will be more carefull.


----------



## huntx7

Thanks, acestro. Didn't notice the link before, my mistake... I appreciate the information, as I usually don't trust random sites I get off search engines and like to get info from credible owners. Appreciated.









As for the length of the tank, the one I'll most likely be getting is 60 x 24 x 25 - 150 gallons and I've been thinking of what to put in it... seems like rhom vs. cudas now... decisions decisions









Thanks.


----------



## acestro

huntx7 said:


> Thanks, acestro. Didn't notice the link before, my mistake... I appreciate the information, as I usually don't trust random sites I get off search engines and like to get info from credible owners. Appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the length of the tank, the one I'll most likely be getting is 60 x 24 x 25 - 150 gallons and I've been thinking of what to put in it... seems like rhom vs. cudas now... decisions decisions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> [snapback]1041769[/snapback]​


Happy to help! And a lot of sites aren't credible, you're right. I'll agree that a rhom is pretty cool. But, in my experience, a school of falcatus feeding is comparable only to my reef as far as the "WHOAH" effect.


----------

